# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص اليوم الثامن من يورو2008

## العالي عالي

*فيا يقود أسبانيا للفوز على السويد بهدف في الوقت القاتل*

قاد ديفيد فيا المنتخب الأسباني لتحقيق فوز صعب على نظيره السويدي 2/1 اليوم السبت ضمن منافسات المجموعة الرابعة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأوروبية لكرة القدم (يورو 2008).

والهدف هو الرابع لفيا في البطولة الحالية بعدما سجل ثلاثة أهداف (هاتريك) في المباراة التي تغلبت فيها أسبانيا على روسيا 4/1 .

وقال فيا "التعادل كان سيصبح غير عادل حيث اتيحت لنا فرص أخطر بينما أرادوا هم التعادل فقط".

وأضاف "الحصول على ست نقاط" كان "أكثر أهمية " من أن يصبح هداف البطولة.

وقال لويس أراجونيس المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسباني "في كرة القدم يجب أن تعاني. الهدف جاء متأخرا ولكن كانت لدينا فرص جيدة قبله".

وبدا اراجونيس غاضبا من الهدف السويدي حيث قال "كان يمكن تجنبه".

وقال المهاجم السويدي المخضرم هنريك لارسون "أمرا قاسيا أن تخسر بهذه الطريقة في الوقت القاتل من المباراة".

وسوف يتاهل المنتخب الأسباني إلى دور الثمانية في حال فشل المنتخب اليوناني في الفوز على نظيره الروسي في وقت لاحق اليوم.

وتقدم فيرناندو توريس نجم ليفربول الإنجليزي بهدف لأسبانيا في الدقيقة 15 إثر تمريرة من ديفيد سيلفا.

ويتصدر المنتخب الأسباني المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط من مباراتين بينما تجمد رصيد المنتخب السويدي عند ثلاث نقاط في المركز الثاني ويحتاج الفريق إلى الفوز على نظيره الروسي في مباراته المقبلة حتى يضمن التأهل إلى دور الثمانية.

وأدرك زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش نجم إنتر ميلان الإيطالي التعادل للسويد ، والهدف الثاني له في البطولة ، في الدقيقة 34 بعدما تفادى محاولة سيرجيو راموس لاستخلاص الكرة منه وسدد الكرة في شباك ديفيد كاسياس حارس مرمى المنتخب الأسباني وفريق ريال مدريد.

وفي الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة سجل فيا هدف الفوز لأسبانيا.

وبعد دقيقتين فقط أضاع يوهان إيلماندر فرصة مؤكدة لتحقيق التعادل للسويد.

وتقدم المنتخب الأسباني بهدف في الدقيقة 15 في أول فرصة حقيقية للفريق خلال المباراة.

ولعب تشافي هيرنانديز ضربة ركنية قصيرة لديفيد فيا الذي أعاد الكرة إلى ديفيد سيلفا حيث مررها الأخير إلى توريس الذي سددها مباشرة في المرمى السويدي من على حدود منطقة الجزاء.

وزاد المنتخب السويدي من فاعليته الهجومية بعد الهدف أملا في إدراك التعادل الذي جاء عن طريق إبراهيموفيتش لترتسم البهجة والسعادة على وجوه الجماهير السويدية.

وفي الدقيقة 24 خرج كارلوس بيويل من الملعب إثر تعرضه لتمزق في عضله فخذه الأيمن.

وتأثر الدفاع الأسباني بخروج بيويل مما منح الفرصة للسويد لإدراك التعادل.

وسحب لارس لاجرباك المدير الفني للمنتخب السويدي إبراهيموفيتش في بداية الشوط الثاني مما أعطى الفرصة للمنتخب الأسباني للتحكم في مجريات اللعب.

وتصدى الحارس السويدي اندرياس ايساكسون لهجمتين خطيرتين من سيلفا في الدقيقة 64 ثم من ماركوس سيينا بعدها بخمس دقائق.

وبدا أن المباراة في طريقها للانتهاء بتعادل الفريقين ولكن فيا كان له رأيا آخر حيث نجح في الإفلات من رقابة اثنين من مدافعي المنتخب السويدي قبل أن يسدد الكرة معلنا عن هدف الفوز لمنتخب بلاده.




*أسورة الحظ هدية لرونالدو من خطيبته في يورو 2008
*
أهدت نيريدا نارانخو خطيبة اللاعب البرتغالي الدولي كريستيانو رونالدو له أسورة لتجلب له الحظ خلال بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في سويسرا والنمسا.

وذكرت صحيفة "كوريو دا مانيا" البرتغالية نقلا عن أحد أصدقاء خطيبة رونالدو الأسبانية أنها أهدت له "أسورة من أعز ممتلكاتها لأنها كانت ترتديها منذ صغرها" كي تجلب له الحظ في المباريات التي يخوضها بالبطولة.

وأكد صديق نيريدا أنها تتصل بكريستيانو "قبل كل مباراة يخوضها المنتخب البرتغالي".

وذكر أن نيريدا قامت برسم وشم على جسمها بالأحرف الأولى من اسم كريستيانو "سرا" وأرسلت صورته إليه قبل مباراة المنتخب البرتغالي الأولى أمام تركيا.

وأضاف أن كل ما تتمناه نيريدا لرونالدو أن يكون سعيدا وهادئ الأعصاب



*فان دير سار يتمسك بالحذر ويصر على استكمال النجاح في يورو 2008*

رغم الفوز الساحق للمنتخب الهولندي على نظيره الفرنسي 4/1 مساء أمس الجمعة في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة (مجموعة الموت) في الدور الاول لبطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشرة (يورو 2008) لم يفرط حارس المرمى الهولندي إدوني فان دير سار في الاحتفال بالفوز وإنما سيطر عليه بعض الحذر والقلق.

ودخل فان ديرسار قائد المنتخب الهولندي في حوار طويل مع باتريس إيفرا نجم المنتخب الفرنسي وزميله في صفوف مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي عقب انتهاء المباراة مباشرة على استاد العاصمة السويسرية بيرن.

ولا تضم البطولة الحالية لاعبا تجرع مرارة الهزيمة والسقوط في البطولات الكبيرة بنفس القدر الذي تجرعه فان دير سار وهو ما جعله يتمسك ببعض الحذر بعد انتهاء مباراة الامس بالفوز الساحق على فرنسا والتأهل لدور الثمانية في البطولة دون انتظار لنتيجة المباراة الاخيرة للفريق في المجموعة والتي يخوضها أمام رومانيا يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.

ومثلما هو الحال بالنسبة للاعب الفرنسي إيفرا يسعى فان دير سار إلى إحراز اللقب الثالث له في عام 2008 حيث توج مع مانشستر يونايتد بلقبي الدوري الانجليزي ودوري أبطال أوروبا في الاسابيع القليلة الماضية ويسعى اللاعب إلى الفوز مع منتخب بلاده بلقب يورو 2008 .

ويتقدم المنتخب الهولندي بشكل رائع في البطولة الحالية كما ظهر اللاعبون في أفضل حالاتهم المعنوية بعد مباراة الأمس ولكن ربما يكون ذلك هو ما يضاعف من صعوبة الموقف على الفريق الذي اعتاد الخروج من دوري الثمانية وقبل النهائي في البطولات التي خاضها عبر السنوات الماضية.

ويعتزم فان دير سار اعتزال اللعب الدولي بعد انتهاء البطولة الحالية ولذلك فإنه يصر على عدم السقوط مجددا ولكنه حذر زملائه بالفريق من الاطمئنان مشيرا إلى أن العرض المبهر الذي قدمه الفريق في مباراتيه السابقتين أمام إيطاليا وفرنسا لن يكون له أي قيمة إذا فشل الفريق في الادوار التالية بالبطولة.

وتغلب المنتخب الهولندي على نظيره الايطالي بطل العالم 3/صفر ثم على نظيره الفرنسي 4/1 ليضمن صدارة مجموعة الموت ويتأهل إلى دور الثمانية بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته الثالثة أمام رومانيا يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.

وقال فان دير سار "تأهلنا لدور الثمانية فقط.. خضت بطولات مختلفة على مدار 14 عاما وأعلم ماذا يعني أن نصل لدور الثمانية أو الدور قبل النهائى... نتمنى أشياء ونعمل بجد من أجل تحقيق أشياء كبيرة ولكننا لم نحققها بعد".

ومنذ أن توج المنتخب الهولندي بلقب كأس الامم الاوروبية (يورو 1988 سقط الفريق في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة ثلاث مرات وخرج من دور الثمانية مرة واحدة ولم يحرز اللقب على مدار البطولات الاربع الماضية.

وخرج فان دير سار مع المنتخب الهولندي من البطولة الاوروبية مرتين بضربات الترجيح وكانت إحداهما من دور الثمانية والاخرى من الدور قبل النهائي كما خرج مع الفريق بالهزيمة من يورو 2004 بالهزيمة 1/2 أمام البرتغال في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة.

كما تجرع المنتخب الهولندي مرارة الهزيمة بضربات الترجيح أمام المنتخب البرازيلي في الدور قبل النهائي لكأس العالم 1998 بفرنسا.

ووجه فان دير سار تحذيرا مماثلا للفريق بعد الفوز الكبير على نظيره الايطالي 3/صفر يوم الاثنين الماضي.

وقال فان دير سار الذي خاض أمس المباراة الدولية رقم 127 له مع المنتخب الهولندي "أتذكر أنه قبل أسبوعين من نهاية الموسم المنقضي بدأت الصحف تتحدث عن عظمة فريق مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي ولكننا لم نحقق أي شيء حتى الان في البطولة الحالية".

وكان فان دير سار بطل المباراة النهائية لدوري أبطال أوروبا حيث لعب دورا كبيرا في فوز مانشستر يونايتد بلقب البطولة بعدما تصدى لضربة الترجيح التي سددها الفرنسي نيكولا أنيلكا مهاجم تشيلسي في النهائي الذي أقيم بالعاصمة الروسية موسكو خلال أيار/مايو الماضي بعد عشرة أيام من فوزه مع الفريق بلقب الدوري الانجليزي.

ويبدو الاصرار واضحا على فان دير سار في هذه البطولة حيث يعتقد بأن كل شيء وأي شيء ممكن في هذا الموسم.

ويتمتع فان دير سار /37 عاما/ حارس مرمى أياكس الهولندي ويوفنتوس الايطالي سابقا بأفضل مستوياته حاليا.

وكادت مسيرة فان دير سار تتلاشى بالفعل عندما كان ضمن صفوف فولهام الانجليزي لكن انتقاله لمانشستر أعاده إلى الحياة مجددا.

ونجح فان دير سار في التصدي لهدف أكيد من المهاجم الفرنسي سيدني جوفو خلال مباراة الامس كما تصدى لفرص أخرى من فلوران مالودا وجوفو وفرانك ريبيري كما تصدى لتسديدة خطيرة من ريبيري في الشوط الثاني.

ولعب فان دير سار كذلك دورا بارزا في الفوز الكبير للفريق على نظيره الايطالي 3/صفر حيث تصدى لتسديدة أطلقها أندريا بيرلو لتتحول إلى هجمة مرتدة سريعة سجل منها جيوفاني فان برونكهورست الهدف الثالث لهولندا.

وربما كان وجود فان دير سار الذي يبلغ طوله 197 سم في حراسة مرمى المنتخب الهولندي السبب في ارتباك تييري هنري مهاجم برشلونة الاسباني أمام مرمى هولندا حيث لعب الكرة ساقطة (لوب) في الدقيقة 54 من فوق فان دير سار ولكنها علت العارضة.

وكانت المفاجأة عندما نجح هنري في هز شباك فان دير سار أخيرا بتسجيل الهدف الوحيد لفرنسا قبل 19 دقيقة من نهاية المباراة لتصبح النتيجة هي تقدم هولندا 2/1 قبل أن يرد المنتخب الهولندي بهدفين آخرين ليفوز 4/1 في نهاية اللقاء.

واعترف فان دير سار "عندما سجل هنري هدفه لتتحول النتيجة إلى تقدم هولندا 2/1 نظرت على الساعة". ولكنه لم يستطع أن يتبين الوقت بشكل كاف حيث سجل اللاعب الهولندي البديل آريين روبن الهدف الثالث لهولندا قبل مرور دقيقة على هدف هنري ليوجه صدمة قوية إلى المنتخب الفرنسي.

وأشاد فان دير سار بالمدرب ماركو فان باستن المدير الفني للمنتخب الهولندي قائلا "التغييرات كانت جيدة في هذه المباراة حيث سجل اثنان من البدلاء (آريين روبن وروبن فان بيرسي) هدفين في شباك فرنسا ولكن التغييرات كانت جيدة أيضا في المباراة الاولى (أمام إيطاليا)".

ويشعر فان باستن /43 عاما/ بالسعادة لوجود فان دير سار في صفوف الفريق حيث يمثل أحد العناصر التي تساعد فان باستن في تحقيق حلم الفوز بلقب البطولة كمدرب كما فاز بها عام 1988 عندما كان مهاجما ضمن صفوف الفريق.

وسجل فان باستن خمسة أهداف للمنتخب الهولندي في يورو 1988 ليلعب دورا بارزا في الفوز باللقب.

وقال فان باستن إن فان دير سار يمثل مرشدا ومستشارا للاعبين الشبان ومصدرا للثقة بالنسبة لزملائه كما يمثل "يدي اليمنى" في أرض الملعب ووجود مثل هذا اللاعب ضمن التشكيل يمثل أمرا رائعا



*بودولسكي يتدرب بحذر وفيليب لام استعد لمواجهة النمسا*

حرص لوكاس بودولسكي مهاجم المنتخب الالماني لكرة القدم على عدم المشاركة في بعض فقرات المران الذي أداه الفريق اليوم السبت ضمن استعداداته لخوض المباراة الحاسمة مع نظيره النمساوي بعد غد الاثنين في الجولة الثالثة الاخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية في الدور الاول لبطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) .

وغاب بودولسكي عن بعض فقرات التدريب خشية تفاقم الاصابة التي تعرض لها حديثا حيث يسعى اللاعب إلى التعافي تماما ليصبح جاهزا للمشاركة في المباراة المصيرية أمام النمسا.

ولم يشارك بودولسكي الذي سجل جميع الاهداف الثلاثة للمنتخب الالماني بالبطولة الحالية في المباراة التدريبية (التقسيمة) التي خاضها الفريق خلال المران.

أما زميله فيليب لام مدافع الفريق المصاب في ربلة الساق (عضلة السمانة) وكذلك زميلهما هايكو فيسترمان المصاب في يده فشاركا في تدريبات الفريق بالكامل والتي أداها اليوم في مدينة تينيرو السويسرية ليصبحا جاهزين للمشاركة في المباراة.

ويحتاج المنتخب الألماني من أجل التأهل لدور الثمانية في البطولة لنقطة التعادل في مباراته أمام النمسا بالعاصمة النمساوية فيينا على أن يخسر نظيره البولندي أمام كرواتيا ولكنه سيخرج من البطولة صفر اليدين إذا خسر المباراة.

وتحوم الشكوك حتى الان حول مشاركة مارسيل يانسن بسبب الاصابة في الكتف كما اقتصر مرانه اليوم على التدريبات في صالة اللياقة البدنية.

ويغيب اللاعب باستيان شفاينشتيجر عن صفوف المنتخب الالماني في مباراته أمام النمسا بعد نيله البطاقة الحمراء في المباراة التي خسرها فريقه أمام كرواتيا 1/2 أمس الاول الخميس في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة.




*فان باستن تغلب بنجومه على خبرة دومينيك*

يستطيع المدرب ماركو فان باستن المدير الفني للمنتخب الهولندي أن ينعم الان ويفتخر بما حققه من إنجاز حتى الان في بطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا بالتنظيم المشترك بين النمسا وسويسرا.

وتغلب المنتخب الهولندي على نظيريه الايطالي بطل العالم 3/صفر والفرنسي 4/1 ليكون بذلك قد تغلب على طرفي المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا.
وأصبح أحد الفريقين الفرنسي والايطالي أو كلاهما مهددا بالخروج من الدور الاول للبطولة.

ويسعى فان باستن لإحراز لقب البطولة الحالية ليكون أول شخص يحرز اللقب الاوروبي لاعبا ومدربا حيث سبق له أن توج باللقب عام 1988 عندما كان أحد نجوم الهجوم الهولندي.

ونال فان باستن المكافأة على جرأته عندما سحق المنتخب الفرنسي 4/1 مساء أمس الجمعة بعد أن اكتسح نظيره الايطالي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة يوم الاثنين الماضي.

وحالف الحظ فان باستن /43 عاما/ في مباراتي الفريق أمام إيطاليا وفرنسا حيث هز الفريق شباك منافسيه في الوقت المناسب ولكن لا يمكن أن يسجل الفريق سبعة أهداف بمساعدة الحظ فقط.

ونال المنتخب الهولندي دفعة معنوية كبيرة واكتسب ثقة هائلة بعد الفوز على إيطاليا وفرنسا.

في المقابل لم يحالف الحظ المدرب ريمون دومينيك المدير الفني للمنتخب الفرنسي والذي لم يحظ بنفس تألق وشهرة فان باستن عندما كان لاعبا لكنه يمتلك خبرة أفضل كثيرا من فان باستن في مجال التدريب.

ونال دومينيك انتقادات حادة بسبب خوضه المباراة الاولى بحذر شديد أمام رومانيا مما أدى لخروج المباراة بنتيجة التعادل السلبي.

كما ينتظر أن يتلقى دومينيك انتقادات أخرى بسبب اختياراته للاعبين والخطة التي خاض بها المباراة أمام هولندا والتي انتهت بهزيمة فرنسا 1/4 والتي ضاعفت من صعوبة وضع المنتخب الفرنسي في المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الاول للبطولة.

وفشل دومينيك الذي كان لاعبا في قلب الدفاع وخاض ثماني مباريات دولية فقط مع المنتخب الفرنسي في تشكيل فريق يتميز بالتماسك وروح الاصرار التي تميز بها المنتخب الهولندي بقيادة مدربه فان باستن صاحب التاريخ الكبير كلاعب والخبرة القليلة كمدرب.

وأصبح المنتخب الفرنسي مضطرا لتحقيق الفوز على نظيره الايطالي في مباراتهما يوم الثلاثاء المقبل والاعتماد على أن ينجح المنتخب الهولندي في إظهر نفس الحماس والقوة خلال مباراته أمام رومانيا والتي تقام في نفس التوقيت حتى وإن قرر فان باستن الاعتماد في هذه المباراة على مجموعة اللاعبين البدلاء.

وأثبتت التغييرات التي أجراها فان باستن في مباراته أمام فرنسا كفاءتها حيث لعب البدلاء دورا رائعا في حسم اللقاء لصالح الفريق 4/1 أمام أعداد هائلة من المشجعين الهولنديين الذين زحفوا خلف فريقهم.
وقال فان باستن "كنا محظوظين بعض الشيء.. سجلنا الاهداف في الوقت المناسب وساعدنا ذلك كثيرا".

ولم ينخدع فان باستن بتقدم فريقه 1/صفر في الشوط الاول من المباراة بل طلب من لاعبيه مواصلة تهديد المنتخب الفرنسي من خلال الهجوم المكثف كما استبدل لاعب خط الوسط أورلاندو إنجيلار بزميله المتألق آريين روبن نجم ريال مدريد الاسباني وبعدها بعشر دقائق دفع فان باستن بمهاجمه روبن فان بيرسي نجم أرسنال الانجليزي بدلا من ديرك كويت الذي سجل الهدف الاول للفريق.

ولم تظهر أي من علامات الالم على روبن بعد أن أبعدته الاصابة في أعلى الفخذ عن المشاركة في المباراة الاولى للفريق بالبطولة والتي اكتسح فيها نظيره الايطالي 3/صفر.

وانطلق روبن من الناحية اليسرى ليمرر الكرة إلى فان بيرسي الذي هز شباك فرنسا بالهدف الثاني قبل أن يسجل روبن ذاته الهدف الثالث بتسديدة قوية من زاوية ضيقة بعد أقل من دقيقة على تسجيل المهاجم الفرنسي تييري هنري الهدف الوحيد لمنتخب بلاده في هذه المباراة.

وأكمل ويسلي شنايدر الفائز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة رباعية المنتخب الهولندي في الشباك الفرنسية بتسجيل الهدف الاخير لهولندا في المباراة.

وكشف روبن الذي لعب في الناحية اليسرى واحدة من نقاط الضعف في دفاع المنتخب الفرنسي الذي يتسم بكبر سن لاعبيه وخبرتهم حيث يضم دفاع الفريق كل من الظهير الايمن ويلي سانيول /31 عاما/ وقلبي الدفاع ليليان تورام /36 عاما/ ووليام جالاس /30 عاما/.

ورغم الاداء الجيد للمنتخب الفرنسي بقيادة فرانك ريبيري الذي قدم عرضا جيدا في اللقاء عاند الحظ الفريق أكثر من مرة فأهدر أكثر من هدف.
وقال دومينيك إنها هزيمة موجعة مشيرا إلى الاخطاء الغريبة التي وقع فيها خط الدفاع على غير المعتاد.

وأوضح "بعض اللاعبين لم ينفذوا ما يجب عليهم من واجبات.. دفاعنا كان دائما عنصر تفوقنا. لم نكن محظوظين في بعض الاوقات ولكنهم (المنتخب الهولندي) فريق يتمتع بإمكانيات رائعة بينما لم نكن في حالتنا الطبيعية".
وأضاف "لم نلعب بكفاءة وأصبحت هذه هي مشكلتنا المتكررة. لا يمكنك أن تفعل الكثير بهذا الشأن. ففي كل مرة نعود فيها لأجواء المباراة يسجل المنتخب الهولندي هدفا. وهو ما قتلنا".
وقال الايطاليون نفس الشيء بعد هزيمتهم صفر/3 أمام هولندا يوم الاثنين الماضي



*الهداف المعتزل ريفا لا يخشى خداع المنتخب الهولندي*

اعرب الهداف الإيطالي المعتزل جيجي ريفا عن ثقته بأن المنتخب الهولندي سيلعب مباراة نظيفة أمام نظيره الروماني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في نفس الوقت الذي يلتقي فيه المنتخب الإيطالي مع نظيره الفرنسي في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة ببطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا.

وكان المنتخب الهولندي قد تغلب على نظيره الإيطالي بطل العالم 3/صفر قبل أن يفوز على المنتخب الفرنسي 4/1 ليضمن إحراز المركز الأول في "مجموعة الموت" والتأهل إلى دور الثمانية.

ونظرا لأن المنتخب الهولندي ليس لديه ما يخسره في مباراته الأخيرة بالمجموعة ، يخشى البعض في إيطاليا أن يتعمد المنتخب الهولندي الهزيمة أمام رومانيا ليصعد المنتخب الروماني معه إلى الدور الثاني وتخرج فرنسا وإيطاليا من الدور الأول.

وأعاد ريفا الذي يقود القائمين على المنتخب الإيطالي إلى الاذهان التعادل 2/2 بين السويد والدنمارك في بطولة يورو 2004 بالبرتغال مما تسبب في خروج إيطاليا بفارق الأهداف.

وبعدها قام ريفا /63 عاما/ بشن هجوم على المنتخبين الاسكندنافيين ولكنه في ذلك الوقت دعا المنتخب الإيطالي الى التركيز في مباراته.

وصرح ريفا لوكالة أنباء "أنسا" الإيطالية من معسكر المنتخب في النمسا قائلا "يجب أن نهزم فرنسا. سيكون شيئا مخزيا أن تتغلب هولندا على رومانيا ولا نستطيع نحن الفوز على فرنسا".

ويتصدر المنتخب الهولندي المجموعة الثالثة برصيد ست نقاط وبفارق أربع نقاط أمام نظيره الروماني وخمس نقاط أمام منتخبي فرنسا وإيطاليا.

وذكر ريفا أيضا أن ماركو فان باستن المدير الفني للمنتخب الهولندي كان زميلا لروبرتو دونادوني مدرب المنتخب الإيطالي حيث لعبا معا لفريق ميلان الإيطالي لمدة ستة مواسم.

وقال ريفا "فان باستن ليس فقط صديقا لدونادوني لكنه صديقا لكرة القدم الإيطالية أيضا. أنا واثق من أن المنتخب الهولندي سيلعب بمستواه.. إنه أفضل فريق شاهدناه في البطولة الحالية حتى الآن ، لا أحد كان يتوقع أنه سيحرز ثلاثية في مرمى إيطاليا ورباعية في مرمى فرنسا.

وأضاف "حتى لو لعبوا بالاحتياطيين (أمام رومانيا) ، سأكون أكثر سعادة. حيث سيكون الفريق أكثر انتعاشا وحماسا".
وكان ريفا ضمن المنتخب الذي أحرز اللقب الأوروبي الوحيد لإيطاليا في عام 1968 ولا يزال يتصدر قائمة هدافي إيطاليا حتى الآن برصيد 35 هدفا أحرزها خلال 42 مباراة.

وقد أشار ريفا بالمنتخب الإيطالي بعد تعادله مع نظيره الروماني 1/1 أمس الجمعة.
ورغم ذلك يرى أغلب المعلقين أن المنتخب الإيطالي شهد تحسنا متواضعا في المستوى الذي لعب به أمام هولندا.
وقال ريفا "إيطاليا لا تزال داخل إطار المنافسة وستلعب بأوراقها حتى النهاية. سنلعب أمام منافس ليس بالصعوبة التي ظهر بها قبل بداية البطولة".



*أراجونيس : سأذهب مع راموس إلى المرقص المرة القادمة*

قلل لويس أراجونيس المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسباني من أهمية الأخبار التي ترددت حول ذهاب المدافع سيرخيو راموس إلى مرقص في اليوم الذي منح للفريق كأجازة خلال كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا.

وصرح أراجونيس للصحفيين الذين عرضوا له صورة التقطت للاعب ريال مدريد في المرقص "المرة القادمة سأذهب مع راموس إلى المرقص.

وأضاف المدرب للصحفيين "بقليل من الحظ يمكنكم أن تجدوني في المرقص أيضا".

وأوضح أراجونيس /69 عاما/ أن ذلك لا يمثل قضية على الإطلاق. وقال "أعتقد أن راموس يبدو بحال جيد في الصور... سيرخيو كان لديه يوم أجازة يمكنه فيه عمل ما يريد ".




*أوفريبو يعترف بخطأ إلغاء هدف طوني*


اعترف الحكم النرويجي طوم هينينغ أوفريبو أنه ارتكب خطأ لعدم احتسابه هدفاً صحيحاً، سجله مهاجم منتخب إيطاليا لوكا طوني في مرمى رومانيا، في المباراة التي انتهت بتعادلهما (1-1) الجمعة، في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة ضمن الدور الأول لنهائيات كأس أوروبا المقامة حالياً في النمسا وسويسرا.

وانتقدت الصحف الايطالية بشدة الصادرة السبت الحكم النرويجي، لأن التعادل قلص من فرص منتخب بلادها في بلوغ الدور ربع النهائي.

وقال أوفريبو: "لا أريد أن أناقش هذا الأمر، لقد ارتكبت خطأ بعدم احتساب هدف طوني وقلت هذا إلى لجنة التحكيم في الاتحاد الأوروبي".

وكان رئيس الاتحاد الايطالي جانكارلو أبيتي طالب الاتحاد الأوروبي بتقديم اعتذاره بعد هذا الخطأ لكن الاتحاد القاري رفض حتى الآن الإذعان لطلبه، وكان الاتحاد الأوروبي أكد عقب انتهاء المباراة أن الحكم كان على حق بعدم احتساب الهدف.



*مباراة هولندا وفرنسا: محطة مفصلية*


لا يمكن أن لا تشكل خسارة المنتخب الفرنسي أمام نظيره الهولندي (1-4) في الدور الأول من بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية محطة مفصلية للتوقف عندها.

الهولنديون أكدوا أن فوزهم الكبير (3-0) في المباراة الأولى على إيطاليا بطلة العالم لم يكن مجرد صدفة، وهم أعادوا الكرّة مع المنتخب الفرنسي وصيف بطل العالم وبنتيجة أقسى (4-1)، ولا بد من أن نقرّ بتفوق المنتخب الهولندي في "مجموعة الموت" وهو بذلك ضمن التصدر والتأهل على حد سواء.

أضف إلى ذلك أن فوز الهولنديين لم يكن وليد صدفة بل كان نتيجة أداء ملفت وأسلوب لعب جميل يقوم على تضافر جهود جميع اللاعبين ويستفيد من الهجمات المرتدة السريعة لمباغتة خصومه (5 من أهداف هولندا السبعة أتت من هجمات مرتدة).

والحق يقال أن ماركو فان باستن مدرب المنتخب الهولندي عرف كيف يطبق أسلوب الكرة الشاملة الذي يعتبر العلامة المسجلة باسم الهولنديين، وأن فان باستن عرف كيف ينقل ذلك إلى أرض الملعب مستفيداً من تجربته كلاعب مع مدربه رينوس ميشيلز الذي ابتدع هذا الأسلوب وقاد به هولندا بقيادة فان باستن نفسه إلى اللقب الأوروبي عام (1988) علماً أن فان باستن توّج هدافاً لتلك البطولة برصيد 5 أهداف.

وبقدر ما يقف المراقبون باحترام وإعجاب أمام المنتخب الهولندي، بقدر ما ترسم علامات استفهام كبيرة حول أداء المنتخب الفرنسي المدجج بالنجوم والذي من المفترض أنه من أقوى المرشحين لإحراز اللقب أقله على الورق، ولكن المراقبين والشارع الفرنسي يتساءلون تحديداً عن أسلوب اللعب الذي اعتمده المدرب ريموند دومينيك لا سيما في ما يتعلق باختيار اللاعبين.

ولكن سؤالاً جوهرياً يطفو إلى الواجهة وهو: لماذا لم تجد فرنسا نفسها بعد زيدان؟ لا يمكن إغفال حقيقة مفادها أن المنتخب الفرنسي تأثر كثيراً باعتزال زين الدين زيدان اللعب وهو الذي كان قلب الفريق النابض.

الأمر الثاني هو أن ريموند دومينيك لم يعرف كيف يجد توليفة يمكن أن تعوض غياب زيدان، وهو بدل البحث عن هذه التوليفة راح يجرب لاعبين وتشكيلات، فتارة كان يشرك سمير نصري وأخرى فرانك ربيبري، ومرة كريم بنزيمة ومرة ثانية سيدني غوفو، فضلاً عن عدم ثباته على تشكيلة واحدة، وإبقاءه على عدد من اللاعبين الكبار ليشكلوا العامود الفقري للمنتخب وهم ليليان تورام ووليام غالاس وكلود ماكيليلي وتييري هنري برغم تقدمهم في السن أو فقدانهم مراكزهم الأساسية في فرقهم، ومتجاهلاً تألق بعض اللاعبين الآخرين كدايفيد تريزيغيه وفيليب ميكسيس وإقصاءهم عن الفريق.

مما لا شك فيه أن مصير دومينيك وبقاءه مع المنتخب الفرنسي بات موضع تساؤل كبير، لا سيما وسط نقمة الشارع الفرنسي من تواضع مستوى أحد أقوى المنتخبات في العالم، وقد تكشف الأيام المقبلة عن قرارات جوهرية تتعلق بمستقبل المسؤولين عن "الديوك".




*التشيك تسعى للهروب من ركلات الترجيح*



يسعى المنتخب التشيكي إلى تجنب الاحتكام لركلات الترجيح أمام نظيره التركي الأحد في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الأولى من كأس أمم أوروبا لكرة القدم.

وقد تشهد مباراة التشيك وتركيا اللجوء إلى ركلات الترجيح للمرة الأولى في تاريخ المسابقة القارية في الدور الأول لتحديد هوية المنتخب الذي سيصاحب البرتغال المتصدرة إلى الدور ربع النهائي عن المجموعة الأولى في حال تعادلهما بأي نتيجة طبقاً للقوانين الجديدة التي يعتمدها الاتحاد الأوروبي في هذه البطولة.

وكانت البرتغال ضمنت صدارة المجموعة بعدما أحرزت فوزها الثاني على التوالي على حساب التشيك 3-1 الأربعاء في حين أقصت تركيا المضيفة سويسرا عن المنافسة إذ تغلبت عليها 2-1 في الوقت القاتل، لتتعادل تركيا والتشيك بعدد النقاط والأهداف المسجلة لها وعليها (3 نقاط وهدفان لها و3 أهداف عليها).

وبحسب البند الثامن من المادة السابعة من القانون الرسمي لكأس أوروبا 2008، "يحتكم الفريقان اللذان يخوضان مباراتهما الأخيرة في المجموعة وهما متعادلان بالأرقام إلى ركلات الترجيح شرط أن يتعادل فريقان "فقط" في النقاط (وهي حالة التشيك وتركيا)".

ولن يكون هناك وقت إضافي بحال تعادل الطرفين بأي نتيجة كانت، بل سيحتكمان بعد 90 دقيقة إلى ركلات الترجيح التي ابتسمت حتى الآن 3 مرات للتشيك منها نهائي النسخة الخامسة عام 1976 عندما كانت تلعب تحت اسم تشيكوسلوفاكيا التي هزمت ألمانيا الغربية 5-3 بعد تعادلهما 2-2، وكان بين مسجلي الركلات أنطونين بانينكا الذي نفذ ركلته ساقطة بحرفنة خدعت الحارس العملاق سيب ماير، ليطلق على الركلة اسم ركلة "بانينكا".

من جهتها لم تذق تركيا حتى الآن طعم ركلات الترجيح أي مرة في مشاركاتها الخارجية.

"نعلم أن هناك بديل للاحتكام إلى ركلات الترجيح، رغم أننا سنتدرب عليها" هذا ما قاله مدرب التشيك كارل بروكنر الذي شاهد منتخبه يختبر اللجوء إلى الهدف الفضي لأول مرة في تاريخ كأس أوروبا وحتى البطولات الكبرى خلال نصف نهائي النسخة السابقة في البرتغال عندما خرجت اليونان فائزة من هذه المواجهة في طريقها للظفر باللقب على حساب المضيفة.

وكان التشيكيون اختبروا في 1996 أيضاً خسارة تاريخية أمام الألمان في نهائي كأس أوروبا في إنكلترا بهدف ذهبي سجله اوليفر بيرهوف.

وأضاف بروكنر "يجب أن نركز على المباراة وأن نقدم أداءً جيداً كما فعلنا في الشوط الأول أمام البرتغال (1-3) ومحاولة حسم المواجهة في الدقائق التسعين".

وكان منتخب التشيكي قدم شوطاً أولاً جيداً أمام البرتغال قبل أن ينحني أمام تألق نجم مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي كريستيانو رونالدو الذي سجل هدفاً ومرر كرة الهدف الثالث كما أنه لعب دوراً في الهدف الافتتاحي بعدما أجبر دفاع التشيك على ارتكاب الخطأ ليخطف الكرة زميله ديكو ويسجل في مرمى الحارس بتر تشيك.

وفي الليلة ذاتها أنعش الأتراك حظوظهم في التأهل إلى الدور الثاني بعدما حققوا فوزاً ثأريا على سويسرا المضيفة 2-1، علماً بأن الأخيرة تقدمت بهدف قبل أن تعادل تركيا ثم تخطف هدف الفوز في الوقت بدل الضائع.

وستكون مباراة الأحد المواجهة الرسمية السادسة بين التشيك وتركيا بعد أن التقى المنتخبان في تصفيات كأس أوروبا 1968 عندما فاز التشيك ذهاباً في براتسيلافا 3-صفر وتعادلا إياباً في أنقرة صفر-صفر، وفي تصفيات مونديالي 1966 و1982 عندما خرج التشيكيون (تشيكوسلوفاكيا حينها) فائزون من المباريات الأربع (6-صفر و3-1 في 1965، و2-صفر و3-صفر في 1980 و1981 على التوالي).

والتقى الطرفان في 7 مباريات ودية وتفوق التشيك في 4، مقابل هزيمة وتعادلين، علماً بأن آخر لقاء بينهما كان ودياً أيضاً في الأول من آذار/مارس 2006 وانتهى بالتعادل 2-2 في إزمير.

----------

